# HD Discussion: New HD "Where To Discuss" Thread



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DirecTV at 6:00am ET on 9/26/2007 has officially expanded their HD lineup...
Check the following threads; For Individiaul coverage


General "Reaction" and Discussion...
Troubleshooting your HD reception....
Individual channel discussions....
"I Got Them"...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the next chapter of DirecTV's HD Lineup...


----------

